# Happy Birthday Curt



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 19, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Curt (born 1945, Age: 67)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Curt!!!


----------



## Curt (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## baron (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Curt!


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2012)

Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám! Šedesát sedm? Působivé.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 19, 2012)

Happpppy birthday.


----------



## Curt (Feb 20, 2012)

Berean said:


> Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám! Šedesát sedm? Působivé.



Dekujeme!

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

Thank you to each of you. I had a wonderful day. The church service was great; the sermon was edifying; and I spent the entire day with my favorite person.


----------

